# Looking for Harry the Hammer.



## col44mag (Mar 30, 2008)

Hey boys i've been looking for Harry the Hammer and haven't been able to find many. Didn't know if someone knew where i could find one or would be willing to sell one. Ebay has been all buy it now for $:shok:70


----------



## Jester12 (Jun 18, 2009)

All of the old oop models are super hard to find for a decent price since gw started selling limited edition models for their set amount of time and then melting down what they didn't end up selling. You might have to cough up the money for one if you want one soon otherwise keep looking for one on ebay. There's bound to be one for a decent price eventually. Maybe even try putting a thread up here looking to get one for a trade or decent price. Personally I can't help you since I rarely buy any limited edition models more or less one that isn't worth putting in the army to begin with unless you're playing against undead. Good luck anyways.


----------



## col44mag (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks bud i'd rather give money to a bro on heresy than a greedy internet wanker (i'm not even british i'm just that pissed right now)


----------



## Jester12 (Jun 18, 2009)

I don't know if you frequent a GW store but there's probably someone at a GW store that got the model and doesn't have a use for it anymore. I'll check mine for ya but that's not a bad attempt either. I'll let you know if I find one for ya.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

i got a harry the hammer...give me some chaos demons or a bunch of eldar or marines and we can work something out


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

I've got one, if you don't mind the thing not being in its box.


----------

